# compressor



## Spookyboi (Sep 3, 2019)

what compressor do you guys have and what do you run on them


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, I do a lot of work on cars and truck so I have an 80 gallon which handles everything I do for Halloween. I also use remote tanks that are staged right next to larger props with big cylinders so I am not counting on runs of air lines to make things work. I use old fire extinguishers, a tee fitting and a check valve to make holding tanks. This does keep the compressor from running a lot during the night.
Dave


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Same here, I have a shop compressor. But in the past, I used a small job site compressor but it was constantly running and noisy. I think that using good pneumatic cylinders and setting the flow control to them would make it possible to use smaller compressors, but if you have a lot of air driven props the ol' shop compressor is really the ticket.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are shopping, err on the upper end of power and capacity. While I don't do the pneumatic props, I do airbrush, and teach it as well, and WAY too many people go out and buy something tiny because it was "cheap". Well, they got what they paid for but not what they really needed or wanted. It's much easier to take a big compressor and reduce it down pressure and volume wise than it is to try to make a tiny compressor do a big job. You can fry a whole lot of little compressors in the process of learning this lesson, and those little compressors, even the cheap ones, are dollars you will never get back. But as stated above, be ready for noise, or set your compressor remotely so that you don't have to fight that issue. Good hoses aren't cheap, but they're worth it. You can run a bigger hose out to a hub/splitter, and have regulators, valves, and hoses going out for individual prop needs from there. Plan for the worst/highest consumption and buy that way and you won't regret it. If this is the only thing you will use a compressor for, you might look at renting a towable compressor for the night.


----------



## neverhart (Sep 5, 2011)

I've come at it the other way: don't use many pneumatic tools (stapler/nailer) so bought a cheaper HF 6G one. Had no idea what I was doing when I started so was worried it wouldn't be big enough, but it runs my few props (coffin banger, and a four-bar mech I've used for many different things) just fine. Noise is an issue, but I leave it in the garage and the soundtrack covers it for the most part. If I outgrow it, I can use an external tank, or just trade up. 

I would definitely recommend using the money you save into good hoses... maybe a nice hose reel too.


----------

